# Phrag. Cathleen O'Rourke 'Cathedral Windows'



## Drorchid (Jul 7, 2015)

Phrag. Cathleen O'Rourke is Phrag. Ryoko Urabe x besseae. This particular plant has very large round scarlet red flowers, with very noticeable "windows" in the pouch! 









Robert


----------



## John M (Jul 7, 2015)

OH MY GOD! That is spectacular! I love these round, red hybrids!


----------



## phraggy (Jul 7, 2015)

This one must have a big wow!!! Absolutely stunning.

Ed


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm not too fond of the pattern on the pouch ( it reminds of me of some creepy tropical creatures), but I love the shape and the intense red!


----------



## chris20 (Jul 7, 2015)

Gorgeous--love it.


----------



## Wendy (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm not big on most Phrags but this is amazing! Perfect form and the colour is incredible....not to mention the 'windows'.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2015)

Ooh ooh ooh!!! :drool:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks like you used bessae "rob's choice" as a parent (or another tetraploid).
Any of these up for sale in the future?


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 7, 2015)

Omg !!!!


----------



## troy (Jul 7, 2015)

Very nice!!!! What size is this flower?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2015)

This must be close to perfection for a breeder!


----------



## Ruth (Jul 7, 2015)

:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## abax (Jul 8, 2015)

WOW! I love the shockingly red color and the fenestrations
are wonderful and fit the name very well.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 8, 2015)

Extreme Beauty!!!! Jean


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 8, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Looks like you used bessae "rob's choice" as a parent (or another tetraploid).
> Any of these up for sale in the future?



Actually no, we used a regular 2N besseae to make this cross, but I think this particular plant may have a different ploidy level than the other seedlings from this cross. The flowers seem larger, and the leaves seem thicker and wider.

For now, no they are not for sale, but we intend to remake it, as it turned out to be a nice hybrid. So yes they will be for sale in the future.

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 8, 2015)

troy said:


> Very nice!!!! What size is this flower?



It is 7.3 cm across.

Robert


----------



## John M (Jul 8, 2015)

Drorchid said:


> For now, no they are not for sale, but we intend to remake it, as it turned out to be a nice hybrid. So yes they will be for sale in the future.



Well, I think you'll have people lined up at the greenhouse door when you announce that you've got seedlings for sale! That is an extremely desireable cross! May you get gobs and gobs of viable seed!


----------



## terryros (Jul 8, 2015)

Robert, I bloomed a plant from I think that same cross and mine was much pinker and not quite as big, supporting your ploidy hypothesis. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## My Green Pets (Jul 8, 2015)

7'3 cm is tiny...


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 8, 2015)

that is incredible


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jul 8, 2015)

When will it be for sale?


----------



## JasonG (Jul 8, 2015)

Congrats. That is an amazing flower.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 9, 2015)

17andgrowing said:


> When will it be for sale?



See earlier post:



Drorchid said:


> For now, no they are not for sale, but we intend to remake it, as it turned out to be a nice hybrid. So yes they will be for sale in the future.
> 
> Robert


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 9, 2015)

Exceptional!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jul 9, 2015)

Amazing!!!


----------



## eaborne (Jul 10, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 10, 2015)

that is great


----------



## orcoholic (Jul 11, 2015)

Whoa!!! Always like looking at your postings. Thanks.


----------

